# can someone double check for me please!



## rlcohen76 (Dec 21, 2010)

In the process of updating our cath billing sheet and can use a second set of eyes! thanks!

93452-LHC
93452-LHC/LV
93453- RHC/LHC only
93531- RHC w/ retrograde LHC for congenital abnormalities
93458-LHC/Cors only
93459-LHC/Crs/IMA and/or grafts
93458-LHc/Cors/LV
93459-LHC/Cors/Lv/IMA and/or grafts
93454-Cors only
93455-Cors/IMA and/or grafts
93505-Rv biopsy
93530-RHC no dye for congenital abnormalities
93451-RHC no dye
93503-Swan
93530/93463-RHC no dye w/ nitric oxide for congenital abnormalities
93451/93463-RHC no dye w/ nitric oxide
93530/93463/93566-RHC w/dye w/ nitric oxide for congenital abnormalities
93451/93463 RHC w/ dye w/ nitric oxide
93530/93566-RHC w/dye for congenital abnormalities
93451/93566-RHC w/ dye
93533-R&L transeptal w/ opening
93453/93462-R&L transeptal w/o opening

We are going back and forth on these:
93460-R&L/Cors w/ congenital abnormalities
93460-R&L Cors
93460R&L/Cors/Lv w/ congenital abnormalities
93460-R&L/Cors/LV
How do you bill the injection codes forthe CORS for the congenital abnormalities


thank you for any input, my eyes are starting to play tricks on me, Ive been doing this for weeks now!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Dec 21, 2010)

rlcohen76 said:


> In the process of updating our cath billing sheet and can use a second set of eyes! thanks!
> 
> 93452-LHC
> 93452-LHC/LV
> ...



Below is from Dr. Z's news letter
93460 Catheter placement in coronary artery(s) for coronary angiography, including intraprocedural injection(s) for coronary angiography, imaging supervision and interpretation; with right and left heart catheterization including intraprocedural injection(s) for left ventriculography, when performed



Code 93460 describes a routine right and left heart catheterization previously reported with codes 93526, 93543, 93545, 93555, and 93556.

I do not think 93460 is for congenital abnornalities.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 22, 2010)

Jim is right!  93460 is Right & LHC w/wo LV


----------



## rlcohen76 (Dec 22, 2010)

I think a routine R&L Heart cath w/ or w/o LV is 93463 for non congenital abnormalities
93531 is a R&L heart Cath for congenital abnormalities

93460 is a R&L Heart cath w/ or w/o LV  w/ a CORS ( coronary angiography)- this code doesnt state whether it is is congenital or non congenital. 

If that is not correct, how do you code for a CORS??


----------

